
Ask HN: Is anyone having problems seeing public linkedin profiles? - mig4ng
Hello,<p>I am having some issues trying to show my linkedin profile to a person that is not a registered linkedin user and he keeps saying that we cannot see my profile and linkedin is asking him to login, so I tried to check my profile from an incognito page and I was able to see it once and then when I reloaded it prompted me to login disabling me or anyone logged out to see my profile which I double checked and it is PUBLIC, everything is public.<p>My settings:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;1MXlH<p>Login&#x2F;Sign up prompt:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;8qEq5<p>Is this a bug or am I doing something wrong?
======
mehly
They want to track you. Plain and simple.

